# Kalamazoo area outing.



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

There are getting to be a lot of people from around the Kalamazoo, Van Buren, Allegan and surrounding areas here on this site. We should get together and have a ice fishin get together on one of the area lakes. If someone has a suggestion on a good lake chime in. I.m heading to Indian right now, but have to go with someone else to get on it. I'll report later.


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

There is currently plans on the works for Gun lake up by yankee springs. I have been thinking we should have a get together or at least a meet-n-greet in the Kalamaoo or Battle Creek area. Both would be fine with me as I work in Kzoo & live in BC. Hopefully something materializes from this and we can get a group together.


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

Stein already has one planned for the 25th. I attached the thread.http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=29988


I would like to see us start some other things in this corner of the state.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Gun Lake is a good place......to get run over by a sno sled, and the fishing there is really hit or miss.n Just my observations from my past ice fishing adventures there. 

We should pick a lake with decent fishing, ample parking, and dining/drinking facilities nearby.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

How would everyone feel about going to a lake in Marcellus? Is that too far of a drive? There is a lake with plenty of parking, but it costs .50 cents to park. Excellent bluegill lake and there are walleyes in it, but I see very few walleyes actually caught in the winter.(I'm holding back the name of the lake till I see interest in having a get together there.) It's one of my better ice fishing locations, but quite a few people do know about it.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

We have a good number of folks interested in this date and location. A smaller lake may not work, and even then the commotion will probably shut the fish down anyway. I'll be fishing the afternoon into dark for crappie and walleye. On a Saturday I'm afraid every lake will be a zoo, and fishing will be tough, but meeting new friends and fishing with old ones mean more to me than a few fish these days. If one wants to catch fish, fish during the week I'm finding out. lol Damn job.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

As spanky has said Gun isn't the best spot, not that there isn't good fish in there but it is such a big lake and without fishing it every day and knowing where the fish are makes it tough. Hypox the lake you are referring to is one of my favorite spots and has access to a few lakes from one parking spot. I have taken a few hundred gills out of one of them so far this winter. It would be a good spot. As would Gull if it were to freeze up good. Eagle lake Decatur is also another good choice. Portage south of Vicksburg is also a good spot. Campbell by my house also would be good if I could talk them into letting a group of us use the parking facilities. We'll keep this going and come up with a spot soon. How far is it for you to come to the Kazoo area Splitshot ?


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

fishctchr....I might be there this weekend. I heard that last weekend was outstanding. Have you ever caught any walleyes in the winter there??


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

fishctchr,
Gull Lk. is frozen over but it may be at least a week or so to be fishable.
As for Gun Lk. I hope Robbins Bay won't be quite as bothered by the snowmobiles, really would like to try for walleyes.
I did good in the channel off Robbins two weeks ago for gills.
Dave


----------



## 1fish2fish (Mar 28, 2002)

Dave,

I would be interested in a Kzoo outing and if my schedule worked out I would attend.

We'll be out at Gun on the 25th. You should join us, I know you know a lot about the fishing here in SW MI.

1fish


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I was planning on attending the Murry Lake outing this weekend but now I gotta work on my truck. It's a tick too far to drive for a 1-2 hour fish. K'zoo is much closer and a later date would work out better for me...plus get more ice under my feet!

ben


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Hypox I haven't landed any eyes there. but have had a few on and have seen a few caught. The fishing there has been a little tough there the last week and a half. E-mail me and I will fill you in on the details. As for the 25th I will have to see whats going on a little closer to then, maybe I can swing by for a bit. SS keep an eye on this thread and we'll figure something out. I will know the minute someone is fishing Gull, and the way this weather pattern is shaping up there will be a foot of ice on it in a week. I can't wait as I would rather drive my truck to the spots rather than walk  .


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Dave-you're a crazy man! Driving your truck on gull! Whew, more cahunas than I gots! I'll keep watching and hopefully like you say this cold will make tons of ice for us.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

They are fishing the main part of Gull Lake off the Conference, the rest of the lake should be good by Sat. YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

When and where do we want to fish?


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I have been fishing Gull the last 3 days and have had mixed results. Sat. took my limit of nice gills, Sun. took 20 before I froze half to death and left. Tues. started out slow so I moved to the Conference and took 20 decent gills and a 25" pike on my jig rod. There seems to be more fish moving in each day, I talked to a buddy today and he was doing well and said he was marking a ton of fish. I think Gull would be a good place to have an outing as there is good fishing for a lot of species and the ice is pretty much 6 to 8 inches everywhere with 10 at the conference. They have been running quads snowmobiles and ice-boats all over it. The only problem with gull is a lot of the good spots are a long hike from where you can park, so a machine is nice till you can drive on it. Tomorrow I got an invite to Indian so I am going to go catch a bunch there. They have been doing real good there. The last time I was there I was done by 9:30, with mostly gills from 8 to 9 inches and a few 11 to 13 inch specs. It is private but has a lot of houses on it and they seem to have something against the fishermen. Probably due to a few slobs.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

fishctchr, 
Is there any place to park around the Conference and walk out?
I haven't fished out there in years.
Dave


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

During the week we park at the Conference, on the weekends we park at the chapel NW of the Conference a couple hundred yards. It was good again today on Indian, but had to work to get my limit.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I have been working on gull each day this week, and the conference and the bay have had some fishermen there, even yesterday....BBBRRRRR!
I may be interested in joining you guys for a spell on sat or sun. especially if you are fishing the conference area. I haven't been on the ice since last year, don't really like ice fishing. Drilling the holes makes me dizzy KInda hard to hold on to that drill thingy and run around in tight circles without falling down.
But I would consider comming out to see some good friends for a few hrs, and then maybe a little trip to the richland pub(my favorite part of ice fishing) for a burger and beers 

Pick a day and time, I'll try to make it.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

OK guys what do you think about this Sat. for a Kazoo area outing ? I am open for suggestions and opinions. Gull is froze over real good and can for sure be driven on with quads and snowmobiles, and possibly cars and small trucks by now. There is also a couple real nice lakes down in the Marcellus area that you can access from a parking spot that charges 50 cents a person for access. Portage Lake south of Vicksburg would be another good spot with ample parking at the public access. Fisher Lake just west of there is also another good spot with a public access. Any other ideas ? If Gull is the choice I can get the lowdown with a couple calls.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I would be willing to fish Gull, or Fisher lk.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Doesn't seem to be much interest, I was driving my truck on Gull today and there were a few other trucks and cars driving around out there. Still catching some gills at the conference, but the ice is getting thick.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Fish, your not by the Campbell off 84th are you?


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I was planning to head over that way to ice fish with our buddy Milt on one of the next 2 weekends. He's been whackin and packin the gills away this winter. I couldn't respond for this weekend cause we've got a big ice fishing deal on my lake over here so I'm going to fish that on Saturday. I've been getting some slabs over here but no big quantities. If you want to try for a get together then, let me know?


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

No duckman I live by the Campbell off H ave in Comstock Township in Kalamazoo County. Yes Ed the fishing has been really good on certain lakes over here, but they have been a little finicky at times and you need to downsize and fish slow to get em. Maybe I'll see you when you get over this way.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I would like to try Gull. I've never been on it. tomorrow I'm going to Carter and Sunday I'm open as to where to go. 
With the warmer temps I wonder how that long walk on gull will be? Is there alot of snow on it still?


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I am going to drive out, there will be lots of vehicles out there tomorrow. Big party by the conference on the ice. I have never fished Carter but I saw a mess from there my dad caught, nice eater size.


----------

